# Aus einen InputStream einen BufferedReader machen?



## DarthShader (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ist es möglich, aus einem InputStream einen BufferedReader zu machen?

Der Hintergrund ist, ich will Text aus einer Datei lesen - ich bekomme von einem Framework, auf das ich keinen Einfluss habe, nur einen InputStream auf diese Datei zurück.

Nun möchte ich aber die annehmlichkeiten von einem BufferedReader nutzen, um z.B. gleich die Datei zeilenweise einzulesen (ich weiß natürlich, dass es sich um eine Textdatei handelt).

Ist das irgendwie möglich? Vielleicht durch Kapselung, oder mit einer Delegate Methode, irgendwie?


Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## zerix (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

google und API lesen wäre in diesem Moment sehr hilfreich.


```
new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(/*dein InputStream*/));
```

MFG

zEriX


----------



## DarthShader (28. Januar 2008)

Okay, ich gebe zu, der Google/API Spruch ist hier ziemlich angebracht - sorry! 

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

